# please help me choose a laptop



## energized (Nov 4, 2009)

I&#8217;m getting a new laptop but I&#8217;m having trouble deciding which one to choose. Please give your opinions regarding my choices. Thank you very much in advance.

1. HP Pavilion dm3-1014tu
Intel Pentium Processor SU4100 (1.3GHz)
2 GB memory
320 GB Hard Drive
13.3&#8217;&#8217; LCD monitor
Windows 7 Home Premium
no optical drive

2. ASUS K40IJ-vx122R
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T6600 (2.2 GHz)
2 GB memory
320 GB Hard Drive
14&#8217;&#8217; HD LCD
Windows 7 Home Basic
DVDRW SM


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The asus has better hardware.
Only has a lower version of windows 7.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what country 
is this the choice of these two only 
budget

are they both the same price 

depends on what you plan to do with them - but i would want a DVD writer


----------



## energized (Nov 4, 2009)

etaf said:


> what country
> is this the choice of these two only
> budget
> 
> ...


country: Philippines
budget: about 540 Pounds
the choices here are quite limited but open to suggestions
they are not priced the same. Hp is more expensive than the Asus - probably 26-Pound difference ( i only converted the Php price to GBP)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

heres a link to difference between
windows 7 basic and premium

http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/04/30/windows-7-whats-the-difference-between-the-editions
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/compare

and is a dvd writer important

you need to review your usage - 
perhaps look at other models


----------



## energized (Nov 4, 2009)

if i go with the HP laptop, i'm going to get an external dvd writer.

do you have other model suggestions?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> do you have other model suggestions?


Sorry not sure whats available in your country

if you get a DVD with the HP then no real difference


----------



## energized (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The HP is a 1.3 Ghz dual core and the asus is a 2.2Ghz dual core.
That's a pretty big speed difference.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, that is a huge difference - just carried out a comparison on intel to see if the spec was quoting different information
http://ark.intel.com/Compare.aspx?ids=37255,43568,


----------



## Gomar (Dec 9, 2007)

Gateway NV5302u or 5207u
2GHZ, 4GB, 15.6", 320GB, DL
$430 Best Buy.


----------



## playtom (Feb 24, 2009)

Gomar said:


> Gateway NV5302u or 5207u
> 2GHZ, 4GB, 15.6", 320GB, DL
> $430 Best Buy.


Best Buy does not have outlets in the Philippines. Suggesting new hardware then is a moot point if you don't even know whether or not it's applicable.


----------



## Gomar (Dec 9, 2007)

ok, so just compare the specs and prices to what's there.
BTW, ebay, newegg, B&H, J&R ship world wide.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

The dell 14 inch notebooks are priced to sell at the moment...I dont know if you can purchase from dell or how much the shipping would be

Look at the left column

http://www.dell.com/us/en/home/note...x?refid=laptop-inspiron-14&s=dhs&cs=19&~ck=mn


----------

